# Bizarre Injury



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2021)

got one of those cheap two piece squat racks

been using for a couple years now

after warming up on a bicycle & doing a set of 10 squats at 85 lbs

did the second set (10 reps of 135 lbs) with no problem no struggle at all

as im backing up to rack my left heel hits the cheap ass squat rack leg thing

caused me to slightly stumble & it felt like it knocked the wind out of me

over the next few days up to now

Ive had an extremely sore left rib cage not under the pec muscle but below the pec if that makes sense

It feels like a fuckin cramp that wont quit

to cough or even breath its sore af

wtf did I do ?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

I would guess you probably sprained/tweak some core muscles. That's just a guess, I'd need to be there with you and watch you move around to be able to make a more informed analysis.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I would guess you probably sprained/tweak some core muscles. That's just a guess, I'd need to be there with you and watch you move around to be able to make a more informed analysis.



that sounds about right so how long you think its gunna be sore ?

 had to work as a delivery driver on it already for 2 days

am usually done with the route in 6 hours took me 8 1/2ish

a dog bit my arm now too !

the kinda dog id usually have just kicked away to fuck off

he could sense the cripple


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

Ugh, that sucks man. 

It's hard to say, but I wouldn't be surprised if you felt something for the next 1-2 weeks.

Only advice I can give you is to take NSAIDs daily, stretch your core (including obliques and serratus muscles), and rest. If it's bad, this means taking time off from lifts that require heavy use of your core (i.e. squats, deadlifts, etc).


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Ugh, that sucks man.
> 
> It's hard to say, but I wouldn't be surprised if you felt something for the next 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Only advice I can give you is to take NSAIDs daily, stretch your core (including obliques and serratus muscles), and rest. If it's bad, this means taking time off from lifts that require heavy use of your core (i.e. squats, deadlifts, etc).


thanks sendO,

couple years ago on a masteron cycle

had another freakish injury

this motorcycle I had wouldn't start

so i kicked on it like 100 times

the next day for a month felt like my balls were in a knott & sore af

that lasted for a month

supposed to work Sunday will see

 been on a cycle of test deca primo

today I did 100x2 squats no weight

100 flat bench barbell 100x2

(for pumps)


----------



## 69nites (Sep 4, 2021)

Backing up to your rack? I don't know what that means but it sounds like you're walking backwards to rerack the weight and that's a horrible life choice.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 4, 2021)

I’ve had some rib and core injuries in the past and they always took longer to heal for me. You can’t really rest them because they’re always moving with breathing and such


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

creekrat said:


> I’ve had some rib and core injuries in the past and they always took longer to heal for me. You can’t really rest them because they’re always moving with breathing and such


You can minimize them by skipping movements that require heavy core use. Unfortunately that's almost a the good big lifts 😢

Or maybe you shouldn't avoid them, but instead just drop the weight down to 50% of your normal working weight.. maybe even just doing band work. Basically lifting to keep the muscles moving and promote blood flow to the area, and not so much to stimulate growth. This is actually probably what I'd do for myself in a physical therapy and recovery situation.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2021)

69nites said:


> Backing up to your rack? I don't know what that means but it sounds like you're walking backwards to rerack the weight and that's a horrible life choice.



yes sir,

somehow it seems less sketchy doing it backwards on this flimsy rack though 

that is till now


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)

Ok so the dog biting u and motorcycle thing had me rolling.  Sorry to laugh at ur misfortune but a coworker just told me a similar story today after i hadn’t seen him in months.  
Broken finger, poison ivy, allergic reaction to some antibiotic, then sunburn.   
Anyways, I’m totally confused by this maneuver or mishap that injured you.  Can u explain a little more what happened ?


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 4, 2021)

creekrat said:


> I’ve had some rib and core injuries in the past and they always took longer to heal for me. You can’t really rest them because they’re always moving with breathing and such


The fuckin worst lol no matter what you have to breath fucked up ribs really suck bad!


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 4, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> got one of those cheap two piece squat racks
> 
> been using for a couple years now
> 
> ...


I had something similar like this breathing was fucked up its was weird got my active release guy to come over it felt like the problem was I my chest he felt around my back for about a minute said deep breath in when I breathed out he popped my rib back into place and boom the pain was gone hahah I literally popped my rib out of place sparring. Took like all of a minute to fix but if I didn’t see someone who knew who knows how long that would’ve gone on for


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Can u explain a little more what happened ?



so as i complete the set am walking it backwards to the rack

My left heel stepped on that part of the squat rack

caused a stumble in other words I tripped on it

that somehow caused me to lose my breath like a punch in the gut

and now that side all around the pec and lat is sore


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeig likes to squat outside in front of the squirrels....I would put that rack on a concrete pad to prevent any further injuries, it doesnt take much to get hurt on an uneven surface....


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 4, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Zeig likes to squat outside in front of the squirrels....I would put that rack on a concrete pad to prevent any further injuries, it doesnt take much to get hurt on an uneven surface....


I agree.. likely stressing one of his serratus muscles harder than the other side trying to compensate and stabilize the weight from not being on a flat surface


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 6, 2021)

Had to deliver a lot of heavy shit yesterday.

ive pinpointed the spot 

if youre standing up straight 

take a deep breath & slightly lean back 

now with the left hand apply pressure to the bottom of the rib cage 

the bottom of the rib cage under the left pec 

thats a sharp pain


----------



## Send0 (Sep 6, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> Had to deliver a lot of heavy shit yesterday.
> 
> ive pinpointed the spot
> 
> ...


Yup, as suspected... depending exactly where you're pressing, it could either be serratus (most likely) or obliques


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yup, as suspected... depending exactly where you're pressing, it could either be serratus (most likely) or obliques



that whole area & now even the v part of the chest is sore 

staying focused till the weight is racked from now on 

rather than till the last rep is complete


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2021)

In my experience, it's most likely an intercostal strain. 

Ice it and do some slow deep breathing stuff. It's a long-suffering injury because...breathing.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 7, 2021)

Damn man hope you are OK.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 7, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> got one of those cheap two piece squat racks
> 
> been using for a couple years now
> 
> ...


I didn't read the replies to the thread so I am not sure if anyone mentioned this or not but you've likely dislocated a rib. Not really but it is out of place.

I've done this before.

If you haven't already, try going to a chiropractor and see if he can move it back in place. It hurts like hell but is instant relief once it's back in place.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 7, 2021)

I agree sounds like you popped out a rib. And get a monolift so you can avoid walking out your squats and keeping stupid injuries like this to a minimum


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2021)

thanks for all the replies. Am going to use all the advice here.

Today is the first morning I got up without grimace

Its not all better but it feels 20% less sore atm


----------



## snake (Sep 7, 2021)

Feeling any better Z?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 13, 2021)

@snake 

After 5 weeks,

the injury is still tender, but will go light for starters

am now going at it head on rather than backing up

also now on leveler ground

anyone see anything to change about this form

or mount and dismount technique adjustments


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Sounds like ur just being a puss Boi to me but what do I know?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2021)

Fantastic beard!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Sounds like ur just being a puss Boi to me but what do I know?



Probably but gunna just go through the motions till further notice. Keep the joints lubed.


----------

